# Bundesfischereischein Frühling 2010 #4



## milos2009 (19. November 2009)

Hallo Liebe Anglerfreunde,

Ich will im Frühling 2010 in NRW will ich meinen Bundesfischereischein machen. Ich habe von einigen Seiten gehört das die Prüfung schwer sei und von einigen nicht schwer war. Ich will euch darum um eure Meinung bitten ob es schwer war oder mir jemand Tipps geben könnte. Ich würde mich super freuen wenn mir jemand eine CD oder ein Buch zuschicken könnte wo ich intensiv lernen könnte.#:
Ich würde gerne eure Meinung dazu
hören.

Danke im Voraus |laola:

MFG
milos94


----------



## crazyFish (19. November 2009)

*AW: Bundesfischereischein Frühling 2010 #4*

Schwer oder nicht ist da doch recht relativ, mach dich nicht verrückt drum. Steck einfach soviel Zeit rein bist du in der Materie sicher bist. Der eine brauchte mehr der andere weniger Einsatz dafür.

Zum lernen kann ich dir die Seite hier empfehlen http://www.fangplatz.de/fischerpruefung/ du bist ja aus NRW, wer sonst so mitliesst aufpassen dass ihr nicht fürs falsche Bundesland lernt 

Auch Martins Tipp mit dem Vorbereitungskurs würde ich beherzigen, gerade für den praktischen Teil ist der gut und nebenbei bekommst du in den meisten Kursen auch noch ne reihe Tipps für die Zeit nach der Prüfung wo es dann wirklich ans Wasser geht.


----------



## milos2009 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Bundesfischereischein Frühling 2010 #4*

Super Danke für die Tipps |good:


----------



## wusel345 (20. November 2009)

*AW: Bundesfischereischein Frühling 2010 #4*

Einen Tipp kann ich dir auch noch geben. Ich habe damals *alle* Fragen auswendig gelernt. War gar nicht so schwer, musst nur den Willen haben. Ich habe jeden Tag ne halbe bis eine Stunde gepaukt. Bei der Prüfung war dann alles ganz einfach. 

Ich würde es wieder so machen.


----------



## eric_d. (20. November 2009)

*AW: Bundesfischereischein Frühling 2010 #4*

Ich würde auch den Vorberaeitungskurs mitmachen.Ich habe selber auch einen mitgemacht.War sehr zufrieden,wir sind jede Frage mündlich durchgegangen.In der Zeit bis zur Prüfung habe die Fragen auch nur wiederholt und eben die Fische gelernt.
Gerade im Praktischen teil fand ich es besser die Ruten und das Zubehör so zu sehen und auch anzuheben.


----------



## bobbl (20. November 2009)

*AW: Bundesfischereischein Frühling 2010 #4*

In Bayern ist ein Vorbereitungskurs Pflicht...gelernt habe ich dann vllt noch 4 Stunden am Tag vor der Prüfung und sie gleich bestanden.
Ich fand sie nicht schwierig, bloß die Rechtskunde ist trocken und uninteressant.


----------



## benihana (20. November 2009)

*AW: Bundesfischereischein Frühling 2010 #4*

Hey,

wenn Du die ganze Sache mit elektronischer Unterstützung machen willst hier:

http://www.angeltrainer.de/321_startseite.html

Ist der Heintges Angeltrainer, alle Fragen für alle Bundesländer sind dabei. Heintges stellt wohl auch selber Hefte zur Prüfungsvorberreitung her. 

Einen Kurs musst du, soweit ich weiß, in NRW nicht besuchen. Wenn Du dich schon ein bißchen auskennst und schon das ein oder andere Mal angeln warst sollte es auch ohne gehen. In BW ist es halt Pflicht, ich hätte es mir auch schenken können. Dieser Online-Trainer hilft mehr.


----------

